# Small Scale Smoker



## smokingbunny (Mar 1, 2015)

Just been looking at some of your Smokers and they make my Smoker look pretty small, but I suppose we all have to start somewhere.  Saying that I'm very happy with my Smoker, it's a Camerons Mini Stovetop Smoker, although small to look at, it's pretty deep.

I'm in the UK and looking forward to finding new idea's and different recipes from all over the World.

Cheers

SmokingBunny


----------



## themule69 (Mar 1, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## smell smoke (Mar 1, 2015)

There are no small smokers, only small imaginations. Besides we've got to start somewhere right. Welcome and enjoy the information you'll gather here. UK? My boys are watching a soccer match from there right now.

U Smeel Smoke?


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2015)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a cold and rainy day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## flip me over (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. You will get many, many ideas and some very good advice here.

Scott


----------



## joe black (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome Bunny.  This forum is great and believe me a small smoker can have a large good experience.  Everyone is always eager to help.  You were wanting receipes from all over the world.  As long as your pork has 4 feet and a snout, any receipe will work.  

Good luck and send some pics soon.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello and Welcome to our addiction.  Many good folks here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone with experience will be along soon to offer advice.  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have, and pictures help a bunch.  Spend some time doing some research on the forums, tons of advice and recipes already available there.  Check out Jeff’s 5 day smoking E-Course ( link below ) that will help you get started.  Couple other good threads to help you get started included.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177452/new-to-smoking-or-have-a-new-smoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/178240/smoke-color-chart


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you all very much for your posts tips and links.

I live on a very tight budget, so I'm looking for cheap things to smoke which will turn out different and delicious.  I have smoked the most obvious things like Salmon Chicken Sausages and just recently a batch of Garlic Bulb's, which turned out wonderful.  I will add my method with photo's to Danny's Smoked Garlic recipe shortly. 

View media item 376706
I will also submit this recipe which was made from boring Sausagemeat.

See you all around sometime!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 19, 2015)

SmokingBunny said:


> Thank you all very much for your posts tips and links.
> 
> I live on a very tight budget, so I'm looking for cheap things to smoke which will turn out different and delicious.  I have smoked the most obvious things like Salmon Chicken Sausages and just recently a batch
> 
> of Garlic Bulb's


Welcome to the forum.  Obviously you are an adventurist who enjoys a touch of smoke in their foods.   You are doing fine with what you have and seem to be enjoying it.  One does not need to spend a good amount of money in order to smoke almost anything, you can do just that at minimum cost.  

You have a hot smoker, now you need a cold smoker.  By learning to cold smoke, a whole world of fun options will be opened to you.  I presently have four grills and six smokers that can be used in numerous ways, hot and cold.  The one that simply can't be beaten for the money is a handheld smoker.

If a layer of smoke is all that is required, it would be for you.  With it and your present smoker there is not much that you could not do, putting you far ahead of many.

The following hopefully will help. If not Google - Handheld Smoker, UK on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handheld-...011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19fcb811cb

Examples:  Smoking Lettuce from Go to Show - Q/View,  "Mr T's Scandinavian Salute" - Smoked Martini,  Smoked Pickled Herring,  Smoked Bread,Crackers and Snacks,  Smoked Butter - From Scratch Q/view,  Mr. T's, "Smoked Ice Cream" from scratch

Enjoy and have fun,

Tom


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Tom.

I had a quick look at the hand held smoker, good idea for people who just want a slight smoky taste, but thanks for the link.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2015)

SmokingBunny said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> I had a quick look at the hand held smoker, good idea for people who just want a slight smoky taste, but thanks for the link.


Don't be fooled by the size, you can put on as much smoke as you want in a short time, light to heavy, from water to water buffalo.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 21, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Don't be fooled by the size, you can put on as much smoke as you want in a short time, light to heavy, from water to water buffalo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See now you have said " from water to water buffalo " it makes me think Scrambled Eggs and Cheese dishes, sadly, I can't afford it.


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 21, 2015)

SmokingBunny said:


> See now you have said " from water to water buffalo " it makes me think Scrambled Eggs and Cheese dishes, sadly, I can't afford it.


I make my own Wine, can you infuse Wine with Smoke?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello.  The short and to the point answer is yes you can but not with the smoker you have.  I don't drink wine, ( dumb redneck from Texas ) but I have heard folks talking about a slightly smokey flavour of certain wines.  I assume wine should not be heated during the fermentation process so ; you would need a VERY heat controlled cold smoker or the smoking gun Mr.T suggests.  Maybe someone knows better.  Just the opinion of a dumb redneck lager drinker.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 22, 2015)

SmokingBunny said:


> I make my own Wine, can you infuse Wine with Smoke?


Hello, Bunny,  Oh heavens yes you can smoke wine, beer or any liquid such as soups, dressings, heck you name it, you will be able to smoke it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There are two ways I smoke wine.

1. After lighting the smoker, place the hose directly into a glass of wine for approximately 15 seconds then remove.  It makes for a good show.  

2.  Half fill a drink mixer with the wine, with the lid held on top with enough of an opening that the hose can be put in, fill with a heavy smoke, maybe five seconds, remove hose, close lid, shake for ten seconds and you have smoked wine. 

I can understand being on a tight budget.  That is why I recommended the handheld smoker.  It's my opinion, that it is the biggest bang for the money.  You will be able to smoke things that I can't even consider by using my bigger and much more expensive hot or cold smokers. You will learn to smoke things in a different manner than usual.  For instance, when smoking cheese, rather than smoking a block for hours, you will be able to smoke just prior to serving by smoking the cheese after slicing it.  That allows the smoke to come into contact with all surfaces.  The same with, a steak, rather than smoking just the outer surface, you would smoke the entire steak for a couple minutes prior to service.

With your homemade wine and the smoker, you will be very popular in the neighborhood.  Save when and where you can even if it takes a year or two, you will be rewarded.

I'm not trying to sell these things.  If you can find another that does the same thing for less, I say buy it.  I do believe that all serious smokers will eventually have one in their arsenal if for no other reason than for the innovative and fun things that can be smoked.

Tom


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks again Danny.

I haven't stopped thinking about the hand held smoker, the more you think, the further your imagination runs. 

It's certainly growing on me, I will be on the lookout for a second hand one, If you know of one, please let me know.


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Tom.

Any reviews?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi SmokingBunny.  MrT and I aren't without understanding.  If you don't have the funds, makes things tough.  Without you telling folks; YOU HAVE SKILLS!  You take that little smoker and come up with some GREAT ideas.  I think you are holding back on telling us some background or you have natural instincts.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The stuff you are doing with your smoker are GREAT!.  Check E-Bay is my only advice.  As Tom says that smoke gun has multiple uses.  I see no other cheap way for you to advance; although "you ain't doin bad".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Many of us have multiple smokers but if you are at your limit; you are at your limit!.  I like what you are achieving with your smoker.  Proves you don't need to spend a fortune to smoke food.  I think a used hand held off E-Bay would do you a world of good.  I don't even know if you could find one but that is where I would look.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 22, 2015)

SmokingBunny said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> Any reviews?


Ton's, check Youtube or Google it.

Tom


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 23, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Ton's, check Youtube or Google it.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom.

Just watched Chef Michael Voltaggio presentation in 3 parts, it does everything I expected it to do.

So when he say's, you can load pretty much anything into the smoking Gun, could you use cannabis too?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 23, 2015)

SmokingBunny said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> Just watched Chef Michael Voltaggio presentation in 3 parts, it does everything I expected it to do.
> 
> So when he say's, you can load pretty much anything into the smoking Gun, could you use cannabis too?


If it fits, medical, of course, I've used tea. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Would 5% of sales be asking too much?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think Danny was right, you have been holding back.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 23, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> If it fits, medical, of course, I've used tea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not holding back at all Tom.

Most kitchens hold many gadgets that people haven't even used before, then there's the gadgets that are only used once or twice and put at the back of the cupboard, never to be seen again.  I use my Bread Maker everyday,  my Smoker twice a week, food processor at least 5 times a week and my Slow Cooker at least twice a week.  Before I buy a Gadget, I want to make sure it's going to do what I expect it to do.  Like my Pressure Cooker which was a present from my Family at Christmas, I thought I could make a quick Curry and save a bit of money on my electricity bill, as it took me 6 hours to make in the slow cooker.  But it didn't work, the sauce was too thick and the bottom got burnt, but I have found many other uses for it, so it is still saving me money and still very much used, even though it didn't do what I was expecting it to do.

10 years ago, preparing a meal for my Family was just a chore, I didn't enjoy it one little bit, but I have always been quite a good cook.  Now, I can't stop thinking about food and what different ways you can cook something.  The first time I tasted a hot smoked mushroom whilst on a camping trip, I like mushrooms, but now I love mushrooms, the taste was just incredible.

It's all about what works for you, I'm pretty sure I would use the Smoking Gun on a regular basis and it will be going on my Wish List.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 23, 2015)

It all makes sense to me.  I used to keep my gun in a briefcase (Have Smoking Gun - Will Travel) until needed, now it's kept on the counter.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## smokingbunny (Mar 24, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> It all makes sense to me.  I used to keep my gun in a briefcase (Have Smoking Gun - Will Travel) until needed, now it's kept on the counter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly Tom.


----------

